# Great Thyroid Site: Thyroid Patients Canada!



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

This site is really good. It's evidence based and has some great information...which is an alternative to the normal alternative medicine sites online.

I'm not saying all alternative medicine sites are junk, but many are a bit debatable in quality.

This is one of the few with science based analysis and quality:

https://thyroidpatients.ca/


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

With the recent goings on in America these days and the defamation of our Constitution I was thinking if things get real out of hand here I'd mosey on up to Canada. I was born in Maine and visited their country many times. Not much different than ours.

Thanks for the info. I might need it.

Unbelievable what our government is becoming...&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes...it's certainly interesting lately. I need to ignore it more to keep my stress levels down.

I think Canada is a great country. Cold, but a good place.

Maybe a bit too cold for me though right now.


----------

